# TV over the Internet help needed



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I am following a post on another Forum about TV over the Internet. If you can help PLEASE post what you can. 

It's not just me but many others who you could be helping.

Also if someone can post on the Forum i am banned from Lets get something done on this subject.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Why bother with tv on the internet when you can get all the freeview channels over here via satellite?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am following a post on another Forum about TV over the Internet. If you can help PLEASE post what you can.
> 
> ...


This is really simple to set up, just do a google search for 'uk proxy'. Some are paid for (work well) some are free (slow and mostly not reliable).

Enter the proxy info in your browser (In firefox you will find this at Tools,Options, Advanced, Network, Settings ) and then manually enter the proxy address you are given.

Works fine for iPlayer and other UK based services.


----------

